# What is this? Worm (not planaria) in planted tank.



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello, all. I've been doing the aquaria bit for quite a while and have never seen anything like what I discovered today. I have a five gallon planted tank (crypts, val, java fern) with Soilmaster Select substrate that's been set up for a little over a month. Its occupants are a Mystery Snail, MTS, assorted pond snails, and a few ghost (glass) shrimp.

Today, while doing some aquascaping, I ran across a worm wriggling about. When I disturbed the substrate in which he was burrowing, he swam across the tank and dove into the substrate, moving much like an eel or a kuhli loach would. He looks like a small earth worm, a little over 2" (5cm) in length, so we're not talking planaria here. He also swam, not inching across the glass like planaria.

Anyone have any ideas? I'm guessing he came from the substrate. I think I'm on my way to buy a small corydoras tomorrow, if only to return him in a few weeks!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Leech, perhaps?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've seen videos of leaches in tanks. They can move pretty quick. Sounds like that may be what you have.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

So would cories eat 'em?


----------

